# La mejor cartera de bolsia transforma 100 mil euros en 400 mil euros en 5 años



## unvistazo.com (30 Abr 2017)

La mejor cartera de todo Bolsia.com aprende a invertir en bolsa ha multiplicado su valor por casí 4 en 5 años

286.82% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com

*¿Pensáis que es suerte o sabe invertir?
*

Un Saludo.


----------



## jaimegvr (30 Abr 2017)

es muy sencillo, hay que comprar cuando las acciones estan bajando, y venderlas cuando están subiendo.


----------



## gurrumino (30 Abr 2017)

jaimegvr dijo:


> es muy sencillo, hay que comprar cuando las acciones estan bajando, y venderlas cuando están subiendo.



Pozí, y cuanto mas bajas las hayas comprao, a la hora de papeartelas atragantan menos, muy cierto.


----------



## sikBCN (1 May 2017)

Comprar baratto vender caro acciones de alto dividendo.
Si te quedas atrapado almenos cobras el divi.


----------



## unvistazo.com (1 May 2017)

Ya está subiendo 1.72% en Mayo... madre mía

293.8% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com

Un saludo.


----------



## Rilakkuma (2 May 2017)

Dinero ficticio. 

Yo tengo un +75% en bolsia.

En la vida real una décima parte y dando gracias todos los días.


----------



## unvistazo.com (2 May 2017)

ja ja, porque no le dices a tu mujer o tu novia, o novio que te repliques lo que haces en Bolsia...


----------



## Gekkko (4 May 2017)

Tener suerte sería elegir valores aleatorios, pero llevar 5 años con una rentabilidad anualizada del 30% es impresionante.


----------



## Gekkko (5 May 2017)

Creo que como todo no sube siempre si cambia la cartera a otros valores se verá si realmente es bueno, yo le doy el 50%


----------



## Gekkko (5 May 2017)

*¿Cuánto tiempo tiene que pasar para saber si es suerte o es un Crack?*


----------



## Gekkko (7 May 2017)

Tambien tenemos esta cartera que también puede ser suerte:

Invierte solo en el IBEX35 principalmente

197.93% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Manuel87 en Bolsia.com

ha transformado 100 mil en 300 mil euros...


----------



## outzider (7 May 2017)

Yo tengo 100% de rentabilidad en ocho años, invirtiendo en blue chips alemanes. Más los dividendos. Estos años ha sido fácil elegir caballos ganadores. Mi pena es no haberme dado cuenta del potencial de las tecnológicas USA, pero bueno, no se puede tener todo.


----------



## Gekkko (11 May 2017)

*Bueno como vemos sigue siendo el Rey
*
En mayo lleva una ganancia de un 4% ha superado el 300% de rentabilidad

303.66% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo.


----------



## Gekkko (12 May 2017)

La cartera sigue batiendo todos los records:

305.75% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo.


----------



## Barruno (13 May 2017)

Amazo, aple, nvidia,google, tesla.... sólo le falta microsoft para que sea una bulgar cartera de bluechips echa por un aprendiz, sinceramente.
Me esperaba otra cosa....

Me alegro de que haya ganado dinero quiem haya invertido ahí.


----------



## unvistazo.com (13 May 2017)

Como veis no hay que pagar a nadie para que os asesore, yo me fió más de una persona que ha multiplicado su dinero por cuatro, y puedes ver su cartera de otra que dice que ha ganado mucho, pero nadie sabe donde está su cartera, si gestiona dinero, ni su rentabilidad.

La mayoría de la gente en Bolsia fracasa, por eso te da una idea que esta persona tiene algún conocimiento... además mes a mes va ganando... con un riesgo controlado porque tiene una cartera diversificada.


----------



## drstrangelove (13 May 2017)

Todo empresas tecnológicas, todas han salido bien...si cogemos todas las empresas del NASDAQ y las dividimos entre varias carteras, alguna terminará batiendo al índice...

Como "prueba de concepto" no está mal, pero en la vida real nadie se montaría semejante cartera: no está diversificada y muchas compañías ni siquiera dan dividendo.


----------



## unvistazo.com (13 May 2017)

El gestor toca la cartera, por lo que por ahora es muy bueno... lo iremos viendo mes a mes... tonto no parece, lleva 5 años... no 5 meses... eso es mucho tiempo.

La reputación tarda años, pero se acaba rápido. Yo no le quitaría el merito, lleva 5 años gestionando su cartera... no son unas semanas.... no es tan fácil

::


----------



## unvistazo.com (14 May 2017)

Efectivamente tienes toda la razón, pero imaginate de las 3000 carteras que hay 30 lo hacen muy bien y mantienen rentabilidades anualizadas del orden del 20% en 10 años. 

Como se comportaría una cartera global de las mejores carteras???


Esa cartera la tenemos, y es está...

111.14% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa BolsiaSicav en Bolsia.com

Así que realmente tienes toda la razón del mundo y veremos que seguimos haciendolo bien.

Gracias


----------



## Juan Garcia (14 May 2017)

Hola, hace unos años pille unas acciones y gane unos 300€ brutos y por casualidad tuve que presentar la declaración de hacienda para unas ayudas y el funcionario me miro con mala cara. 

¿¿¿ no gana cualquiera 300€ en la bolsa ?? 

Y desde entonces no la miro, mis ingresos son justos.

¿¿ se puede quitar de la declaración de IRPF ??

---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 10:24 ----------

En tenderme ¡¡¡ que no sea ilegal ¡¡¡


----------



## unvistazo.com (14 May 2017)

Que yo sepa no, aunque no soy un experto. A ver si tienes ayudas y te dedicas a especular en bolsa, eso queda mal... te pueden quitar las ayudas... porque se supone que pides dinero para vivir no para especular. Un Saludo.


----------



## Juan Garcia (14 May 2017)

Imagina que pillas unas acciones de Bankia cuando estaban por debajo de 1,5€ las mantienes dos años y suben.

¿¿ Crees que hay que ser millonario para hacer eso ??


----------



## unvistazo.com (14 May 2017)

No, pero si pides ayudas es porque no tienes dinero... si pides dinero lo normal es que no tuvieras para invertir. Queda mal, realmente yo lo tendría en liquidez.


----------



## unvistazo.com (14 May 2017)

Existen medidas como el ratio Sharpe y medidas más complejas... no se trata se subir cuando la bolsa sube que eso es muy fácil.

Se trata se subir con la mitad de riesgo (volatilidad) que los índices comparables... porque cuando se gire el mercado caerás la mitad.

Todo tiene una base científica demostrada, y se basa en la capacidad de los algoritmos de buscar conocimiento.

Si hay gente buena que es capaz de ponerse en liquidez cuando vengan las caídas el primer filtro habrá funcionado.

El algoritmo se anticipa a las caídas reduciendo la exposición a bolsa, por ejemplo ahora está en un 25% en liquidez, dentro de un mes igual está en un 40% en liquidez, en Enero 2016 estuvo 100% en liquidez 40 días.

El tiempo dará o quitará la razón, por ahora el fondo le saca un 70% al Eurostoxx50 y un 50% al S&P500 de rentabilidad con menos volatilidad.

Un Saludo.

---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 21:13 ----------




cusbe11 dijo:


> Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras. El problema no es montar un fondo de inversión con las mejores carteras de un ranking, el problema es saber a priori cuáles son esas mejores carteras. Si no lo sabes a priori, lo sabes a posteriori, y entonces estás basándote en que rentabilidades pasadas "garantizan" rentabilidades futuras, cosa que es errónea. Esto puede parecer baladí, pero no lo es, ya que en ciclos alcistas es relativamente fácil ganar dinero el bolsa (o comprando y vendiendo inmuebles), y a poco que se haya "acertado" en la composición no es raro obtener rentabilidades "extraordinarias". Ahora mismo estamos en máximos históricos, y algunas de las principales tecnológicas del planeta (como las que componen la cartera del post inicial) han tenido revalorizaciones espectaculares. Sin embargo, el fondo que siga esas carteras de alto rendimiento desconoce el comportamiento de las mismas en ciclos bajistas, los que gestionan esas carteras puede que no sean más que personas sin ninguna habilidad especial que, simplemente, hicieron una apuesta que les salió bien en un ciclo económico que lo favorecía notablemente, igual que muchas personas se enriquecieron en este país comprando y vendiendo pisos sin tener ninguna habilidad especial más allá de haber acertado en el timing y la apuesta.
> 
> Siguiendo con el tema de los inmuebles, hacer un fondo de inversión de las mejores carteras de bolsa en máximos bursátiles sería equiparable a hacer un fondo de inversión de los mejores pasapiseros en la España de 2006-2007. El éxito depende de lo que dure el ciclo alcista. Podrían ser años, podrían ser horas. Pero que hayan tenido mucho éxito en un ciclo marcadamente alcista no quiere decir que los que gestionan esas carteras sean especialmente aptos, igual que no son especialmente aptos la mayoría de los que dicen que le sacan un 70% al mes a Bitcoin: simplemente están participando del inflado de precio de un activo fuertemente alcista.



A toro pasado todos son toreros, ahora bien dime que cartera hay que tener ahora para los próximos dos años, hay que comprar bancos, estar fuera del mercado, comprar oro... ¿Qué hay que comprar?

A que no te mojas....

Quitar merito a una persona que en 5 años ha multiplicado el dinero por 4, no es justo, sobre todo cuando lo hace con una volatilidad baja, nada de pelotozas... y valores de alta capitalización.

5 años con rentabilidades del 30%, rotando la cartera cuando toca.... pero como siempre digo, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar. 

Yo me fió mas de este Gestor que de otro que en el mismo periodo ha ganado un 20% o menos que el IBEX35. Un Saludo.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (14 May 2017)

Mi cartera: 106.58% en 5 años

Clasificación Absoluta: 87 de 2669 carteras

No la he tocado desde que la creé, sigue con los mismos valores. Buy&Hold puro y duro.


----------



## unvistazo.com (14 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras. El problema no es montar un fondo de inversión con las mejores carteras de un ranking, el problema es saber a priori cuáles son esas mejores carteras. Si no lo sabes a priori, lo sabes a posteriori, y entonces estás basándote en que rentabilidades pasadas "garantizan" rentabilidades futuras, cosa que es errónea. Esto puede parecer baladí, pero no lo es, ya que en ciclos alcistas es relativamente fácil ganar dinero el bolsa (o comprando y vendiendo inmuebles), y a poco que se haya "acertado" en la composición no es raro obtener rentabilidades "extraordinarias". Ahora mismo estamos en máximos históricos, y algunas de las principales tecnológicas del planeta (como las que componen la cartera del post inicial) han tenido revalorizaciones espectaculares. Sin embargo, el fondo que siga esas carteras de alto rendimiento desconoce el comportamiento de las mismas en ciclos bajistas, los que gestionan esas carteras puede que no sean más que personas sin ninguna habilidad especial que, simplemente, hicieron una apuesta que les salió bien en un ciclo económico que lo favorecía notablemente, igual que muchas personas se enriquecieron en este país comprando y vendiendo pisos sin tener ninguna habilidad especial más allá de haber acertado en el timing y la apuesta.
> 
> Siguiendo con el tema de los inmuebles, hacer un fondo de inversión de las mejores carteras de bolsa en máximos bursátiles sería equiparable a hacer un fondo de inversión de los mejores pasapiseros en la España de 2006-2007. El éxito depende de lo que dure el ciclo alcista. Podrían ser años, podrían ser horas. Pero que hayan tenido mucho éxito en un ciclo marcadamente alcista no quiere decir que los que gestionan esas carteras sean especialmente aptos, igual que no son especialmente aptos la mayoría de los que dicen que le sacan un 70% al mes a Bitcoin: simplemente están participando del inflado de precio de un activo fuertemente alcista.



Rentabilidades pasadas NO GARANTIZAN rentabilidades futuras, 100% de acuerdo.

Buscar buenos Gestores, SI QUE GARANTIZAN buenos resultados en el FUTURO.

Lo rankings de bolsia no se ordenan por rentabilidad, sino por rentabilidad ajustada a riesgo en carteras de media 5 o más años. Al coger 25 carteras, las mejores con rentabilidades ajustadas a riesgo muy buenas, junto con la capacidad de reducir la Exposición a bolsa cuando aumenta la volatilidad, puedes batir al mercado SIEMPRE QUE HAYA GESTORES CON TALENTO y los puedas encontrar gracias al software informático.

Es una operación de BIG DATA, buscar talento, hablar con ellos y ayudarles a que sigan en sus carteras....

Eso es Bolsia, un proyecto que llevamos casi 6 años y ahora empieza a dar sus frutos.

Un Saludo.

---------- Post added 14-may-2017 at 21:33 ----------




andyteleco dijo:


> Mi cartera: 106.58% en 5 años
> 
> Clasificación Absoluta: 87 de 2669 carteras
> 
> No la he tocado desde que la creé, sigue con los mismos valores. Buy&Hold puro y duro.



Es muy buena es la siguiente:

109.99% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Burbujatelec en Bolsia.com


Esa cartera puede ir mal en el futuro? Si, pero nunca va a perder lo invertido porque como máximo puedes tener un 15% en un valor, y se han ido vendiendo los excesos aumentando la liquidez y disminuyendo el riesgo (una medida para crear carteras con un riesgo acotado)

Suponemos que se produce una caídas de las bolsas, primer efecto:

Aumento de la volatilidad, el fondo formado por las 25 mejores carteras aumenta la liquidez, empieza a vender un 25% de la cartera... disminuye riesgo...

Los tops empiezan a cambiar dado se buscan las mejores carteras en el año y mirando el pasado, pero lo que estás haciendo en el año tiene más peso que lo que hiciste en los años previos.

Al final lo que se consigue en esta forma de gestionar el dinero es que en mercados alcistas lo hacemos mejor que los índices, y en bajistas nos salimos del mercado a la espera de mejores épocas...

Son algoritmos probados, NO INTENTAMOS PREDECIR EL COMPORTAMIENTO DEL MERCADO, nos adaptamos a él, sabiendo en cada momento el riesgo máximo que podemos asumir.

Un Saludo.


----------



## luismarple (14 May 2017)

una rentabilidad del 300% en 5 años tampoco me parece como para tirar cohetes. Para un mindundi en su casa está bien, pero para un profesional dedicado a ello 10 horas al día es un resultado digno, poco más.


----------



## unvistazo.com (14 May 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> una rentabilidad del 300% en 5 años tampoco me parece como para tirar cohetes. Para un mindundi en su casa está bien, pero para un profesional dedicado a ello 10 horas al día es un resultado digno, poco más.



un 300% en cinco años te parece poco????

Los tipos están en negativo... conseguir un 30% te parece poco???

Sobre todo mes a mes, nada de pelotazos que ganas en una vez por suerte... sino cada año ganando un 30%?

Warren Buffet tiene un 18% anualizado, pero es cierto que en 40 años.

Dime donde puedo conseguir esas rentabilidades?

Un Saludo.


----------



## unvistazo.com (14 May 2017)

Si pero es a toro pasado, sabes ahora todo el mundo sabia que iban a subir pero, por tanto dime que va a subir en los próximos años.

La única información para tomar una decisión es el histórico, y ahora tenemos 5 años haciendolo bien, si hace falta esperar 40 años más...

Es como decir que Warren Buffet tuvo suerte.... siempre el EGO de mucha gente le hará perder dinero. Es lo mismo si veo Messi y creo que es fácil lo que hace...

Si tan fácil es porque no haces una cartera y te situas entre los 25 mejores...

Solo tienes que obtener doble rentabilidad que los índices de referencia con el mismo riesgo...

Es cierto que puede ser suerte, pero la suerte cae año a año....

Un Saludo (no te lo tomes a mal)

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 00:01 ----------

Por ejemplo está cartera:

142.24% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Hontof en Bolsia.com

La razón de elegir a 25 carteras es para que el comportamiento suerte disminuya... además diversificas mucho el riesgo. 

La cuestión es pensar, hay talento... hay gente que es mejor que otros invirtiendo?

Yo pienso que si.

¿Cuántos? menos del 5% del total... 

Nosotros solo seleccionamos al 1% de todo Bolsia, o menos solo 25 carteras...


----------



## unvistazo.com (15 May 2017)

No lo digo yo, a partir de 5 años ya se sabe si es un buen gestor, porque pocos superan los índices de referencia, a partir de 10 años tienen una confianza del 99%, en 5 años es el 90%.

Si eliges 25 gestores de más de 5 años sabes que solo el 10% del resultado se debe a la suerte.

No se trata de hacerlo mejor que los índices, se trata de crear ALPHA, hacerlo mejor con el mismo riesgo.

Si el índice de referencia tiene una volatilidad del 15% y tu cartera tiene la misma volatildiad y consigues el doble de rentabilidad, no es suerte....

Entonces el 95% de las carteras que lo hace peor que los índices es MALA SUERTE.

Hay talento, pero como españoles que somos la envidia hace pensar que todo se debe a la suerte, sin reconocer que hay gente que es buena en la bolsa, en el poker, en el trading.... 

Un Saludo.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 10:32 ----------




cusbe11 dijo:


> Ahí está vuestro problema, en asumir que el que ha tenido mejores rentabilidades (o mejores rentabilidades en relación al riesgo) lo ha logrado porque es mejor inversor, cuando afirmar eso (y lo contrario) es falaz. Y no sólo eso, sino que además os reafirmáis en esa idea porque habéis seleccionado una minoría de los "mejores inversores" y, además, en un periodo de tiempo relativamente largo como son 5 años. El problema de esta forma de pensar es que no sólo es falaz en condiciones normales, sino que en las condiciones de los últimos 5 años es un espejismo.
> 
> Warren Buffett ha tenido un 20% de rentabilidad en 40 años tras pasar por infinidad de circunstancias, incluyendo ciclos alcistas y bajistas, burbujas y crisis económicas. No sólo eso, sino que lo ha logrado mientras gestionaba una inmensa cantidad de dinero, algo que no es sencillo. Por eso ha demostrado ser uno de los mejores inversores de la Historia.
> 
> ...



Fundamento de Bolsia:

Selecciones a los 25 mejores entre 3000 carteras, de media tienen 5 años ...

La selección de las 25 mejores carteras es subjetivo, porque depende de un programa, ese programa lo programa una persona.... por lo tanto dependerá de las reglas.

La programación se ha estimado también para entornos bajistas, porque en condiciones malas del mercado se puede poner el 100% en liquidez independientemente de lo que haga el mercado... 

Si hay modelos cuantitativos que permiten disminuir el riesgo, por ejemplo la media movil de 200 sesiones sobre el S&P500 está demostrada que disminuye considerablemente el riesgo, hay más métodos pero este está probado que funciona...

Es decir no es tan claro que solo dejar a los 25 mejores y ellos van a batir el índice, pero con las técnicas cuantitativas si, hasta ahora se ha conseguido... con el mismo riesgo que los índices de referencia se ha conseguido 3 veces más rentabilidad, puede ser suerte... pero yo creo que ha sido porque cuando hubieron correcciones estuvimos fuera del mercado, o invertimos en valores que cayeron menos.

Un Saludo.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 10:38 ----------

Esta cartera también es suerte:

44% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa VurbujaVeder en Bolsia.com

Hay gente buena, si selecciones a 3000 carteras siempre hay gente muy buena. En cualquier cosa, en una carrera universitaria también es suerte el que saca 10, o a lo mejor en este caso es que está enchufado...

Un Saludo.


----------



## unvistazo.com (15 May 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Eso de "se sabe" es bastante cuestionable. Volviendo a un ejemplo que ya puse, en 2007 "se sabía" que había miles y miles de "buenos gestores" de bienes raíces en España, porque había muchos que llevaban años forrándose a base de comprar y vender inmuebles. Pero claro, era un marcado ciclo alcista.
> 
> Te recomiendo esta lectura:
> 
> ...



Las carteras en Bolsia son en tiempo real, no tiene ningún sentido engañar a nadie para lanzar un fondo. Un fondo con 2.4 millones puede dejar menos de 1000 euros al mes con dedicación exclusiva. No tiene ningún sentido engañar a nadie. El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su lugar.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 17:26 ----------

La cartera del fondo es en tiempo real, es decir aunque seleccione los mejores fondos eso no me garantiza que el fondo vaya bien. 

Es lo mismo que la bolsa, comprar las acciones que más han subido no garantiza que estás suban.

Ahora bien lo que se hace en bolsia es BUSCAR CONOCIMIENTO, si tu haces una cartera a partir de los 25 mejores gestores, es lo mismo que si hago un fondo de inversión a partir de los 25 mejores fondos de inversión en el mundo.

Por estadística no seré el mejor, pero tenderé a estar en la media... Eso es lo que se hace en Bolsia,

¿De quién te fiaría antes de Paramés o de un Gestor desconocido? pues en bolsia nos fiamos de las carteras que llevan años haciendolo bien, y dentro de tres años el fondos será mejor, porque al final la suerte se termina y te pone en tu lugar.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Gekkko (17 May 2017)

Todo es cuestión de tiempo veremos dentro de 1 año si hubiéramos invertido 10 mil euros en su cartera cuanto valdrán?

Un Saludo.


----------



## gabrielo (17 May 2017)

El que mas gana en bolsa es hacienda ,si ganas algo ganan ellos si pierdes toda la mierda te la comes tu enterita eso si siguen ganando dividendo que cobras 21 por ciento a ellos y empiezas a pagar desde el euro 0


----------



## Gekkko (18 May 2017)

Pues aguantando el chaparron, este mes está subiendo y ya lleva un 300%


----------



## Gekkko (19 May 2017)

Sigue subiendo, veremos cuanto dura

295.64% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com


----------



## Gekkko (20 May 2017)

Bueno parece que la gente piensa que sigue siendo suerte, vamos a ver si se igualan las encuestas.


----------



## Alas (20 May 2017)

Invierte en títulos tecnológicos,pesos del nasdaq100,crash-flow reinvertidos,mucho crecimiento en ellas,un índice que se ha revalorizado en los últimos años mucho.
Pero puede que sino cubre,cuando la tendencia bajista llegue,las perdidas pueden ser a la par.Cuanto más subes mas caes después.

---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 20:51 ----------

Se coló el crash,quise decir cash pero últimamente es que no dejo de pensar en ello.jj


----------



## Gekkko (21 May 2017)

Alas dijo:


> Invierte en títulos tecnológicos,pesos del nasdaq100,crash-flow reinvertidos,mucho crecimiento en ellas,un índice que se ha revalorizado en los últimos años mucho.
> Pero puede que sino cubre,cuando la tendencia bajista llegue,las perdidas pueden ser a la par.Cuanto más subes mas caes después.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-may-2017 at 20:51 ----------
> ...




Eso supones que no hay talento y la persona que lleva la cartera no sabe salirse a tiempo.... No se, es fácil es decir suerte, pero es la mejor de 3000 carteras, alguna no será suerte... digo yo


----------



## Gekkko (26 May 2017)

Este mes la cartera va a terminar subiendo un 4%

Sigue siendo suerte?

Un Saludo.


----------



## unvistazo.com (27 May 2017)

A punto de terminar Mayo del 2017, la cartera tiene una rentabilidad del 5%

¿Qué fondo de inversión os da esa rentabilidad?

Estamos ante una cartera que ha batido al mercado, tiene todo mi respeto porque lleva 5 años haciendolo.


----------



## Gekkko (1 Jun 2017)

*Suma y sigue:*

Los 100 mil euros se han convertido en 410 mil euros.

309.85% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo.


----------



## Gekkko (4 Jun 2017)

Seguimos subiendo, con suerte en 2 años se multiplicara el dinero por 8


----------



## Gekkko (9 Jun 2017)

Ya se ha convertido los 100 mil en 425 mil euros.

A final de año habrá multiplicado por 5 la cartera


325.15% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com


Un Saludo.


----------



## Gekkko (23 Jun 2017)

Este mes ya lleva un 3% adicional, y subiendo

318.82% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Jun 2017)

5 años no es suerte
si influye mucho el factor dinero ficticio


----------



## luismarple (25 Jun 2017)

9 de junio: rentabilidad de 325%
23 de junio: 318%

Y siempre sube. Algunos sólo cuentan las batallas ganadas.


----------



## eloy_85 (26 Jun 2017)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Influye mucho lo que ya se ha dicho en este hilo: es una cartera con tecnológicas y las tecnológicas han subido mucho. ¿Cuánto han subido Google, Tesla o Amazon?



valiente gilipollez a toro pasado. ¿Tú sabes lo que va a subir y cuánto los próximos 5 años? Qué barato sale apostar a caballo ganador...


----------



## Ignusuario Norar (27 Jun 2017)

Merlin dijo:


> Eso es muy poco si lo comparas con lo que puedes sacar invirtiendo en criptomonedas. Yo no llevo ni un mes en criptos y ya tengo un 70% de rentabilidad.



Cual es el tamaño de tu Hinbersión? 100 euros? 1.000? Pues ya tienes la vida solucionada, enhorabuena.:XX:


----------



## unvistazo.com (10 Mar 2018)

Ya ha conseguido 500 mil euros... 

396.39% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com


----------



## Gekkko (11 Mar 2018)

Desde siempre pense que iba a arruinarse y por lo visto no habla mucho pero controla Dgc


----------



## unvistazo.com (14 Mar 2018)

Los resultados son impresionantes más de un 30% anual durante más de 5 años


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (14 Mar 2018)

Es una cartera tipo FAANNG:
Facebook.
Apple.
Amazon.
NETFLIX.
NVIDIA.
GOOGLE.


----------



## luismarple (14 Mar 2018)

aosaer, en el tinglado ese hay 2.700 carteras. Que la mejor consiga un 50% anual durante 5 años tampoco me parece como para tirar cohetes.


----------



## NTJ_borrado (15 Mar 2018)

Es facil de comprobar si es algo fuera de lo comun o si es survivorhip bias. Que alguien calcule el rendimiento de 3000 carteras aleatorias en ese periodo y comparamos con la mejor.


----------



## colombo1122 (15 Mar 2018)

jaimegvr dijo:


> es muy sencillo, hay que comprar cuando las acciones estan bajando, y venderlas cuando están subiendo.



De hecho no.
Hay qe comprar cuando dan señales de fortaleza y esa señal es cuando supera determinado punto.
Comprar cuando baja es como coger un cuchillo cuando cae


----------



## NTJ_borrado (15 Mar 2018)

Como regla general el "inversor" sin formacion tiene dos estilos: hay quien invierte a favor de la tendencia (ponerse largo en acciones que suben y corto en acciones que bajan) y hay quien busca comprar en minimos y vender en maximos para aprovecharse de cambios en la tendencia.

Ninguno de los dos funciona particularmente bien sin refinamientos complejos.


----------



## Tranquillo (15 Mar 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> una rentabilidad del 300% en 5 años tampoco me parece como para tirar cohetes. Para un mindundi en su casa está bien, pero para un profesional dedicado a ello 10 horas al día es un resultado digno, poco más.



Tú eres retrasado


----------



## luismarple (15 Mar 2018)

Tranquillo dijo:


> Tú eres retrasado



Tengo días mejores y peores, no te voy a engañar. Pero de 3.000 carteras es fácil que uno se ponga tecnológico, compre google, netflix, amazon, paypal y apple y resulte que da el pelotazo padre en cinco años.

Ha puesto todos los huevos en una cesta que ha dado un pepinazo. Es como si invierte todo en compañías comercializadoras de marihuana y en los próximos cinco años legalizan su consumo en todo el primer mundo. Es más cuestión de suerte que de conocimiento.

---------- Post added 15-mar-2018 at 12:03 ----------




NTJ dijo:


> Es facil de comprobar si es algo fuera de lo comun o si es survivorhip bias. Que alguien calcule el rendimiento de 3000 carteras aleatorias en ese periodo y comparamos con la mejor.



Las carteras no serán necesariamente aleatorias, este en concreto se ha puesto tecnológico, pero seguro que entre las 2700 carteras hay quien se ha centrado en bancos, farmaceuticas, alimentación... Simplemente ha elegido un sector que ha dado el pelotazo este año.


----------



## unvistazo.com (21 Mar 2018)

Claro como si fuera fácil elegir entre los valores tecnológicos 

Por qué no compro Twitter?


Es muy bueno, pese lo que pese. También puede ser suerte lo de Parames, de hecho obtuvo 3 veces menos rentabilidad anual, y es considerado un genio.


----------



## Gekkko (31 Mar 2018)

En marzo perdió un 7%

350.29% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com

Un Saludo.


----------



## Gekkko (12 May 2018)

La carterita ya ha multiplicado el dinero por 5, ya tiene 507 mil euros. Empezó por 100 mil euros,

*¿Cuando llegara al millón?*

407.59% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com


----------



## Gekkko (27 May 2018)

Este año ya lleva un 20% 

421.94% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com

Desde que empezamos a analizar la cartera ha subido un 30%.. eso también es suerte?

Un Saludo.


----------



## luismarple (27 May 2018)

la mejor de cuantas?? porque si en el tinglado ese de bolsia hay 10.000 carteras, que la mejor multiplique por 5 en 5 años tampoco es como para tirar cohetes.

Si pones a un número infinito de monos a aporrear máquinas de escribir, en algún momento terminarán por escribir el quijote.


----------



## JUVESL24 (1 Jun 2018)

luismarple dijo:


> la mejor de cuantas?? porque si en el tinglado ese de bolsia hay 10.000 carteras, que la mejor multiplique por 5 en 5 años tampoco es como para tirar cohetes.
> 
> Si pones a un número infinito de monos a aporrear máquinas de escribir, en algún momento terminarán por escribir el quijote.



Es para tirar cohetes,más cuándo el 90 por ciento de los fondos de inversión no baten al mercado.
Y sin riesgo por qué no va apalancado.
Pero claro,es más fácil escribir subnormalidades en un foro


----------



## Gekkko (2 Jun 2018)

En mi opinión es que no es tanta suerte porque empezó hace mucho tiempo. No hay que olvidar que si hay una muestra de 3000 gestores alguno será bueno, en España no hay 3000 gestores de bolsa y alguno es bueno.

Además la mayoría de los gestores de bolsa es gente que entro a gestionar por contactos, por enchufe... sin gustarles para nada la bolsa. Es gente que se aprende una historieta y la suelta en todos los lados.

¿Qué opinas de Telefónica? Bueno es una buena compañía, pero creo que.. y aunque puede que... nadie se moja. Di compra o venta y para cuanto plazo... nadie lo dice... todos sueltan el mismo rollo, para llevarse sus 100 mil euros contando tonterías... solo hay que ver los resultados de los fondos. Cualquier cartera de Bolsia bate a cualquier fondo, lo que demuestra que los "monos" lo hacen mejor que los Gestores profesionales.

Es decir gente sin ninguna presión, sin intereses, anónima lo hace mejor porque sabe que no hay que comprar SANTANDER, TELÉFONICA, Y MIERDAS DE ESAS QUE TIENEN TODOS LOS FONDOS.


----------



## Gekkko (2 Jun 2018)

La carterita que empezó con 100 mil euros ya tiene 532 mil euros, SUMA Y SIGUE

432.26% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com

JA,JA,


----------



## JUVESL24 (3 Jun 2018)

Me gustó tu comentario,hay gente que sabe mucho de bolsa en los foros.
Y mucho charlarltan


----------



## Gekkko (3 Jun 2018)

Trabajo en una entidad financiera los gestores solo saben en llevar un buen traje, están endiosados y piensan que los demás son tontos. Le pregunto por qué compras telefónica? y me dice que soy tonto, y que los MBAs no sirven para nada. Yo tengo uno del IE que ahora vale 75 mil euros. 

El tiene un curso de la universidad de Alcala que se deba por las tardes, la diferencia el tiene enchufe y yo no.


----------



## unvistazo.com (15 Sep 2018)

Bueno la cartera sigue subiendo sin parar un 30% este año 2018

461.1% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com


Saludos


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Sep 2018)

La verdad es que estos años el Nasdaq lo ha petado. Lo que manda de momento no es el Value, es el growth.


----------



## unvistazo.com (15 Sep 2018)

Eso demuestra que lo pasado nunca sirve, mira Paramés viviendo del pasado, lleva 10 años perdiendo dinero.


----------



## unvistazo.com (22 Sep 2018)

*esta es la cartera*

Fecha Número Ticker % Día Compra Actual Valor	% Total	Peso
10/06/2015	385	AAPL Apple Inc.	0.00%	$122.24	$217.65	$83,795	78.05%	13.01%
27/05/2014	55	AMZN Amazon.com	0.00%	$308.36	$1916.14	$105,388	521.40%	16.36%
04/01/2012	412	DIS Walt Disney Co-The	-0.23%	$77.27	$110.73	$45,621	43.30%	7.08%
18/05/2012	370	FB Facebook	0.00%	$55.50	$166.05	$61,439	199.19%	9.54%
27/10/2014	56	GOOG Google Inc	-1.24%	$538.24	$1166.08	$65,300	116.65%	10.14%
10/06/2015	500	MU Micron Technology Inc	4.61%	$25.48	$44.33	$22,165	73.98%	3.44%
09/02/2017	170	NFLX Netflix Inc	-0.65%	$144.05	$361.05	$61,379	150.65%	9.53%
22/03/2016	372	NVDA NVIDIA Corp	0.32%	$33.99	$263.44	$98,000	675.14%	15.22%
27/10/2014	200	QCOM Qualcomm	-0.88%	$75.80	$73.70	$14,740	-2.78%	2.29%
09/12/2013	179	TSLA Tesla Motors	0.00%	$207.13	$299.02	$53,525	44.36%	8.31%
09/12/2013	27,778	Liquidez 0.00%	1.00€	1.00€	27,778€	0.00%	5.07%


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Sep 2018)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Eso demuestra que lo pasado nunca sirve, mira Paramés viviendo del pasado, lleva 10 años perdiendo dinero.



De todos modos el ciclo económico puede cambiar cuando menos se espere y pase a mandar el Value. No obstante, pienso que hay que vivir el presente y no tratar de jugar a predecir que van a hacer los mercados, hay que huir de negocios cíclicos como las mineras o los bancos. 

Tratar de anticipar correciones o cambios de ciclo es perder dinero. Todo el mundo espera un apocalipsis usano, yo no veo claro que las empresas más innovadoras del mundo las vayan a regalar...


----------



## Despotricador (23 Sep 2018)

Mi enhorabuena al afortunado.

Pero me gustaría ver cómo le va en un mercado bajista. Si es que llega algún día.


----------



## unvistazo.com (5 Ene 2019)

El año pasado cerro ganando casi un 3% y este año ya está en verde

347.97% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com


----------



## tataratt (6 Ene 2019)

Eso es algo como decir:

La mejor cartera de la Lotería de Navidad consigue una rentabilidad del 5.000% a los boletos adquiridos.


----------



## racional (10 Ene 2019)

Tampoco se comio mucho la cabeza, invirtio todo en las compañias top.


----------



## DEREC (11 Ene 2019)

¿Se sabe que tipo de estrategia sigue?


----------



## Gekkko (13 Ene 2019)

tataratt dijo:


> Eso es algo como decir:
> 
> La mejor cartera de la Lotería de Navidad consigue una rentabilidad del 5.000% a los boletos adquiridos.



Lleva la tira de años siendo el primero cada año, lo mismo que si acertaras la lotería todos los años y no fueras Fabra...


----------



## unvistazo.com (19 Ene 2019)

Ja ja, ja... tienes razón en que siempre hay carteras buenas, pero no tienes razón en que las buenas siguen siendo buenas... es decir conseguir una rentabilidad del 100% no es fácil.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Ene 2019)

¿Los ludópatas de la bolsa nunca habéis oído en qué consiste el sesgo del superviviente o cómo está el asunto?


----------



## unvistazo.com (25 Ene 2019)

ja, ja,ja... a ver que una cartera todos los años acabe entre las 20 primeras puede ser suerte o no, pero el que empezó a seguirla desde que se abrió este tema ya tiene un 50% de rentabilidad en dos años.. Dime quién ha ganado eso en bolsa?


----------



## MAEZAL (29 Ene 2019)

De un grupo alguna tendrá que se la mejor...

Cuanto mejor? Supongo que dependerá de la volatilidad y algún otro factor.


----------



## DEREC (14 Feb 2019)

Recientemente he retomado el interes por el trading y me he propuesto superar al tio este como reto personal.
Creo que un +25% anual es factible de forma consistente. Para darle mas emocion lo hare con dinero real y he empezado un explorer que cualquiera podra consultar. Las acciones no me gustan asi que lo hare en Forex.

De momento llevo estos resultados sin demasiada dedicacion, creo que lo puedo mejorar.

Mes 1 + 4,9 %
Mes 2 - 1,9%
Mes 3 +1,33 %
Mes 4 + 5,1 %

Puede que abra hilo propio, no se. Si alguien quiere sumarse al reto es bienvenido.


----------



## marg4754 (14 Feb 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Recientemente he retomado el interes por el trading y me he propuesto superar al tio este como reto personal.
> Creo que un +25% anual es factible de forma consistente. Para darle mas emocion lo hare con dinero real y he empezado un explorer que cualquiera podra consultar. Las acciones no me gustan asi que lo hare en Forex.
> 
> De momento llevo estos resultados sin demasiada dedicacion, creo que lo puedo mejorar.
> ...



Es así... todos son tontos.. tu eres listo y sacas un 25% anual de forma consistente ..

Jajajaja abre el hilo, anda jajajaja


----------



## DEREC (14 Feb 2019)

Yo no he dicho que nadie sea tonto, eso lo dices tu. Digo que es un reto personal, que creo que podria conseguir, no he dicho que sea facil. Es problable que abra el hilo solo para darte en too el hocico.


----------



## marg4754 (14 Feb 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Yo no he dicho que nadie sea tonto, eso lo dices tu. Digo que es un reto personal, que creo que podria conseguir, no he dicho que sea facil. Es problable que abra el hilo solo para darte en too el hocico.



Son todos todos los que trabajan, invierten en bolsa, etfs, commodities y hasta real estate..

Porque ninguno, ninguno, en todo el mundo, saca un 25% de retorno anual constante, por años y años

No hablo de pelotazos puntuales, hablo de sistemático y constante 

Ninguno 

Nadie


----------



## DEREC (14 Feb 2019)

El 25 % hacia referencia a una media anual, pero bueno. Claro que hay años buenos y años malos, sobre todo en bolsa
donde es casi imposible ganar en un mercado bajista. Y en cuanto a los fondos, ETFs y demas con miles de millones para entrar y salir es imposible que consigan altas rentabilidades. Los mejores traders llega un punto que les sale mas a cuenta trabajar para ellos mismos que para un fondo, por supuesto que hay muchos particulares que ganan mucho mas que un 25%, luego esta el otro 95% de traders que pierde dinero.


----------



## marg4754 (14 Feb 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> El 25 % hacia referencia a una media anual, pero bueno. Claro que hay años buenos y años malos, sobre todo en bolsa
> donde es casi imposible ganar en un mercado bajista. Y en cuanto a los fondos, ETFs y demas con miles de millones para entrar y salir es imposible que consigan altas rentabilidades. Los mejores traders llega un punto que les sale mas a cuenta trabajar para ellos mismos que para un fondo, por supuesto que hay muchos particulares que ganan mucho mas que un 25%, luego esta el otro 95% de traders que pierde dinero.



No, mo existen esos traders del 25% anual constante año a año

La vida es más jodida que eso, chaval

Para ganar pasta hay que currárselo


----------



## DEREC (14 Feb 2019)

Aqui nadie ha dicho que los traders no curren, seguramente mas que tu.


----------



## marg4754 (16 Feb 2019)

DEREC dijo:


> Aqui nadie ha dicho que los traders no curren, seguramente mas que tu.



Los traders se dejan el pellejo por arañar unos bps 

Me refiero a los niño rata, que leen dos librejos, y se creen el lobo de Wall Street


----------



## marg4754 (17 Feb 2019)

Hay más que esos dos.. y ninguno forea aquí 

Es como decir que en una tardes te haces premio Nobel de biología, o que tras un curso por correspondencia eres ingeniero civil..

No sé cómo tantos por aquí piensan que hay atajos a la experiencia ..

Salvo excepciones, ganar dinero cuesta


----------



## DEREC (17 Feb 2019)

marg4754 dijo:


> Hay más que esos dos.. y ninguno forea aquí
> 
> Es como decir que en una tardes te haces premio Nobel de biología, o que tras un curso por correspondencia eres ingeniero civil..
> 
> ...



¿Pero no habiamos quedado en que no habia ninguno? Vaya, vaya, ya vamos reculando.


----------



## Depeche (17 Feb 2019)

Yo un 43% en 2 semanas con un importe inicial de 68.000 euros pero en forex.
Señales de trading para MetaTrader 4: AvatradeMAM


----------



## DEREC (17 Feb 2019)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo un 43% en 2 semanas con un importe inicial de 68.000 euros pero en forex.
> Señales de trading para MetaTrader 4: AvatradeMAM



Si, y un dawndown de 35%. . Depeche, en este foro tienes credibilidad cero, cambiate el nombre,anda, que con ese nick ya no embaucas a nadie.


----------



## marg4754 (17 Feb 2019)

Ninguno de ellos hace eso de forma aislada.. no el trading de comprar y vender acciones ya

Sobre todo Buffet, que normalmente se involucra en la gestión activa de las compañías que compra.. cambia gerencia, integra con otras compañías, reestructura, divide .. 

Es otro tipo de enfoque


----------



## marg4754 (17 Feb 2019)

Como Richard Gere en pretty woman jeje

Como el afamado hispano Arregui y compañía


----------



## unvistazo.com (29 Sep 2022)

*Han vuelto los premios a Bolsia.com *






Premios pagados de Bolsia.com


Entrevistamos a todos los que han ganado premios con el juego de la Bolsa




bolsia.com





*Para registrarse:*






Registrarse en Bolsia.com







www.bolsia.com





*La mejor cartera de Bolsia de toda la historia:*





__





522.21% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Dgc en Bolsia.com


Bolsia aprende a invertir en bolsa



www.bolsia.com





Un saludo.


----------



## Latigo (30 Sep 2022)

Ya han pasado 10 años me case y me separé. Mi cartera ha ganado un 25% 






25.99% de rentabilidad, cartera de bolsa Latigo en Bolsia.com


Bolsia aprende a invertir en bolsa



www.bolsia.com


----------



## Latigo (30 Sep 2022)

Voy a cambiar la cartera para intentar ganar






1 Competición Septiembre 2022 - Vuelven los premios


Buenas tardes, Primera competición, 2022 Vamos a realizar una primera competición de prueba de cara a ir mejorando toda la web, actualmente todas las



www.bolsia.com


----------



## DEREC (12 Oct 2022)

NO sé si ha abandonado la cuenta o que, pero en 2022 lleva un leche impresionante.


----------



## LordKeynes (12 Oct 2022)

Tiene acciones más que comunes que tiene cualquier fondo en sus primeras posiciones...


----------



## DEREC (12 Oct 2022)

LordKeynes dijo:


> Tiene acciones más que comunes que tiene cualquier fondo en sus primeras posiciones...



Si realmente hace trading es lo de menos, otra cosa es que deje las acciones ahi paradas. Una accion puede moverse 0% en un año, pero por el camino se ha movido un 1000 % arriba y abajo. El fondo saca cero y tú le has podido sacar un 100%.

Por eso lo mas importante no es si está obteniendo rentabilidad, si no como, y si es algo sostenible cuando venga el mercado bajista. Si hace algo como ARK, invertir en acciones de alto crecimiento en mercado alcista, pues es una mierda que a futuro solo lleva a meterte una gran ostia.


----------

